# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  Blueboard, plastic beading and rendering

## gowie7

http:// http:// 
http://  
Hoping someone can help me with a query. I have just built a panel and post fence/wall in my front yard, it is about 38m long in total. The posts are made of steel and are concreted into the ground and then the panels slide into the posts and they are made of polystyrene sandwiched between hardi board. 
What I have now done is covered the posts and panels in blue board. The have been glued and screwed (galvo) 
What I would now like to do is apply an acrylic render to the entire thing. I have managed to get my hands on a lot of dulux Coventry Coarse 951 on gumtree, it is only 4 months old and was a mistint which doesn't bother me as I am going to paint it afterwards anyway. Is the 951 Coventry coarse ok to use on blue board?   
I am wondering how to apply the plastic beading to the external corners. Should I smear cemtinal fibre coating onto the corners and then bed the beading in place and smooth it off with a spatula? Or can I just put a bit of liquid nails on the corner, let it dry slightly and then press the beading in place and then just render over it all?

----------


## paddyjoy

I think according to the specs you are supposed to nail or screw the corners into place first however I'm yet to do any corners myself so can't comment on the effectiveness of other methods.  http://www.jameshardie.com.au/upload...2012%20WEB.pdf

----------


## Brian7886

i didnt do corners, but when i built a few walls in my outdoor area for tv mounting and a bar, the bloke at my local hardware told me for the project i was doing, just use ordinary cement sheets not blueboard (no issues there for me), then he told me to just use ordinary joining strips and i questioned this as i was using dulux products ( cant remember the name off hand) the natural stone render/paint stuff. he said using a course roller would cover thick enough to cover the strips. on the rear side of the wall i tried this (non visible). it didnt cover and i was left with visible beading. on the inside i then had to chisel out the strips as much as possible, then i used sikaflex in the gaps and did a preliminary coat just through the gaps.  
i was filthy to say the least, and now i have some crap looking joins ans i should have stuck with my instincts. lucky its to be a rental property soon

----------


## r3nov8or

You need to nail on the PVC corner strips and then render over, as per the pdf linked above. Recessed edges on all your corners will help hide the PVC corners. Given you have extensive areas to do i.e. heaps of external corners, it might be worth just setting and taping most of it and using PVC where you need extra knock resistence. 
(I was surprised that they no longer specify or supply stainless steel corner strips.)

----------

